# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Και εγώ μαζί σας

## red alert

Eίμαι Αθηνά τώρα αλλά σε λίγες μέρες αρχίζω τα μαθήματα στο τει δυκτιάς και εγω. μέσα για το δίκτυο με χίλια θα τα πούμε από κοντά ελπίζω, ποσά άτομα είμαστε τώρα 6

----------


## Venox

σε περιμένουμε! και μην ξεχνάς το site τον φοιτητών http://www.nsdcgr.net

----------

